# Ember tetras pale



## lainealex (Sep 27, 2009)

I have sixteen Ember tetras that I had shipped to me about five days ago. They are pale with no golden coloring. Will they develop the coloring? How long might this take? Is something wrong that I am not aware of that is causing them to be so pale? They are in well planted tanks with soft, acidic water and I'm offering live microworms and tiny bloodworms, brine shrimp etc. They are eating well and schooling.

Thanks,

Lainey


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe they are just acclimating to the tank from the ride there.
They probably got stressed, fish usually loose color when shipped.


----------



## lainealex (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree, tetras get pale from transport stress, but it's been almost six days. Usually tetras get their colors back in a day or two, don't they?

Does anyone have experience with this species and their rate of coloration versus pale-ing?


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

wow, yeah your right that should of been enough time, hmm. 
Hopefully its just stress and nothing serious.


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmn Kinda open ended Question, like how long is a piece of string?? :icon_wink

Had alot of fish like this, & lots of things to be considered that may be causing stress or for them to maintain a mute appearance.

Already mentioned is the travel & acclimation which they prob should be over, also if very high levels of Co2 are being maintained without "gassing" off overnight. Also fear of predation or bullying if larger fish are present or they are continually trying to establish territory....then again they may all be females which with alot of species the females tend to be drab & pale compared to the males.

Much to factor in, but the main thing is your not losing fish & your feeding them well. I'm sure it won't be long before you see their true colors! :thumbsup:


----------

